# pétillante (pétillant)



## MoonLight_lights

Hola, cuando "*pétillante*" se usa para una persona, ¿está bien usar "*ingeniosa*" como traducción cuando se trata de un texto formal de agardecimiento? No sé cuál sería su equivalente en español. Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Contexto
A ce propos, merci à l'association et à sa *pétillante* Présidente.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Petillante" corresponde a "burbujeante, chispeante" y se utiliza sobre todo para algunas bebidas.
En este caso, al tratarse de una persona,  "entusiasta".


----------



## VRF

Hola chic@s:

se me ocurre también "vivaracha" para una persona, o, en un contexto más formal, sobre todo, a nivel profesional, se usa mucho lo de "dinámica"

À bientôt


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> "Petillante" corresponde a "burbujeante, chispeante" y se utiliza sobre todo para algunas bebidas.
> En este caso, al tratarse de una persona, "entusiasta".


 
Muchísimas gracias, Tina y VRF


----------



## galizano

Si se quiere subrayar su ingenio, agudeza, entonces más vale decir : chispeante.


----------



## swift

Coincido con mi predecesor inmediato. A menudo he escuchado hablar de personalidades chispeantes. Pero "su chispeante presidente" no suena bien... por alguna extraña razón parece inapropiado...


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¿Se usa este término en francés? Yo creo que tal vez no esmuy correcto para un texto formal (el término en francés).


----------



## Paquita

De madrugada, esta expresión me ha sonado rara...sin entender por qué.

Después de consultarlo con el crepúsculo... me pregunto si este "pétillante" no sería un error y si no lo habrían confundido con un parónimo: "pétulante"

CNRTL



> Synon. _exubérant, fougueux, impétueux,  vif._ *1.* [Qualifie une pers., son comportement] _Écolier, enfant pétulant._


----------



## swift

Mais nous serions alors devant une grosse bévue, Paquita.


----------



## galizano

La occurrencia de VRF no está mal tampoco.
¡ claro que se usa ! hasta diré que es un cumplido.


----------



## galizano

Pétillante se dice sobre todo acerca de "un esprit pétillant" = un esprit vif etc....

Cualidad que se supone que tiene la  aludida.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MoonLight_lights said:


> ¿está bien usar "*ingeniosa*" como traducción cuando se trata de un texto formal de agardecimiento?



De todas las opciones expuestas, yo me quedaría con *ingeniosa *o, incluso, con *ocurrente*.


----------



## galizano

Ingeniosa, a mi también me parece la traducción adecuada.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Propongo _vivaz_, que elogiaría tanto su presteza como su perspicacia. Ahora que si lo que se quiere alabar más bien es lo primero, entonces tal vez quedarían mejor _diligente_ o _solícita_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, está claro que se quiere echar un piropo a la directora para indicarle que es una persona *con chispa*, dinámica, solícita, con gracia, pero no necesariamente ingeniosa (en cuanto a agudez). *Vivaz* expresa un poco todo eso, pero no estoy seguro de si acaba de ligar con presidenta: gracias a la asociación y a su vivaz presidenta. No sé. Quizás la solución esté en combinar dos adjetivos de los varios que se han dicho: gracias a la asociación y a su diligente y simpática presidenta. He dicho .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jaime Bien said:


> Hola, está claro que se quiere echar un piropo a la directora para indicarle que es una persona *con chispa*, dinámica, solícita, con gracia, *pero no necesariamente ingeniosa* (en cuanto a agudez).



Hola *Jaime*:

Yo no creo que esté tan "claro" que no se quiera caracterizar a la señora presidenta de *ingeniosa *...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola Víctor, es la sensación que tengo, pero como tampoco lo tengo claro, por eso he dicho *no necesiaramente.* Para mí ingeniosa tendría más el sentido de ocurrente, como tú mismo sugerías en tu primer mensaje. Si hay que buscar un solo calificativo para *pétillante*, y sin más contexto, entonces yo no me decantaría por éste. Si, como he dicho en mi mensaje anterior, se decide combinar dos adjetivos, entonces uno de ellos, por qué no, podría ser ingeniosa, pero no empleado solo. Vamos, es lo que pienso .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MoonLight_lights said:


> Contexto
> A ce propos, merci à l'association et à sa *pétillante* Présidente.



Hay que reconocer que no sabemos a qué se refiere "pétillante" en este contexto. Si el autor del texto utiliza ese adjetivo es porque tendrá buenas razones para ello. El problema es que nosotros las desconocemos. 

*En otras palabras, una persona puede ser chispeante por mil motivos pero nosotros, en este caso, no conocemos ni uno...*


----------



## Jaime Bien

Exacto, pero como ejercicio mental hay que reconocer que ha estado bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- pizpireta ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Gracias a todos por todas las traducciones posibles. Creo que me quedaré con "entusiasta", como dijo Tina, porque me parece la más apropiada para un texto formal de agradecimientos 

Las demás versiones también serán útiles para otros contextos. Mil gracias


----------

